# 4x4 BLD parity



## Derrick Eide17 (May 10, 2008)

Just wondering what u guys use?

Thanks a bunch 

Edit: for parity that just swaps two adjacent edges next to each other.


----------



## hait2 (May 10, 2008)

I don't have my cube on me to verify, but I believe I used this:
r U2 r U2 F2 r F2 l' U2 l U2 r2

hopefully I got the muscle memory -> normal memory translation correct


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (May 10, 2008)

haha wow nice alg and its better than what i use for edges lol but i think ill stick with mine. but thats for something else not for what i described so sorry i think i said it wrong really. i want an alg that swaps the UL and UB edges GROUPS. like in PLL parity kinda.


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 10, 2008)

R'URU' setup into parity. It's really very few moves, and hard to beat with a comm.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (May 10, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> R'URU' setup into parity. It's really very few moves, and hard to beat with a comm.



Haha holy CRAP. thank god for Lucas! thanks man


----------



## hait2 (May 10, 2008)

Ah
the term you were looking for would be double edges or dedges then


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (May 10, 2008)

hait2 said:


> Ah
> the term you were looking for would be double edges or dedges then



lol yeah  stupid me sorry lol


----------



## mrCage (May 25, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> haha wow nice alg and its better than what i use for edges lol but i think ill stick with mine. but thats for something else not for what i described so sorry i think i said it wrong really. i want an alg that swaps the UL and UB edges GROUPS. like in PLL parity kinda.


 
Hi 

Do you mean 

L F - r2 U2 r2 (Uu)2 r2 u2 - F' L' or
L2 D F2 - r2 U2 r2 (Uu)2 r2 u2 - F2 D' L2 ??

-Per


----------



## dbeyer (Jun 3, 2008)

Per how about: 
(Llr)2 U r2U2 x U2r2U2 x' U2r2 U' (Llr)2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 3, 2008)

So I was wondering - how do you wind up with the need for this algorithm on a 4x4x4 BLD solve?

All I can think of is that maybe you use a J perm to swap corners for corner parity, and then wind up with this to finish - is that what you want it for?

I use T perm and the standard 4x4x4 PLL parity algorithm instead, but I can see how someone might prefer the J perm.

But I still suspect there's a faster algorithm than T perm plus 4x4x4 PLL parity to swap corners - but I have yet to discover what it is. Surely there's a faster/better way to just swap two corners? (Sorry - I know this is probably the fourth time I've brought this up, but I can't help wondering.)


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 3, 2008)

Mike, if you use the old Pochmann method for corners (ie Y perm), we swap the UB and UL edges back and forth. Those edges then become swapped if there's permutation parity. I usually just do the speedsolving fix where you do something like R' U R to move the edges opposite from each other.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 3, 2008)

J perm, Y perm - same thing. I guess that means I had the right idea. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## dbeyer (Jun 3, 2008)

Mike:
I use the Lefty and Righty Y perms, which can actually lead to a cancelation with the first and last move of the Y perms. Or I use an FMC-ish (I'm not sure if its purely Optimal HTM, but its not a "speedcubing alg

http://speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=697

Read about my 2-cycle method. And the deeper conjugations for 2-cycle corners.

It swaps my UR and UB wing pairs. So then I do,

A quick setup, and use an alg that swaps the UF and DF rather the UF and UB. Same concept


----------

